# NE river report, 9-23-08.....



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished an eastside trib this morning and got alittle surprise. I'm pretty sure this steelhead is a summer-run: 









She had a right pelvic clip, and a pretty nubbed dorsal. She also had the lean, slender build skams usually have. She cranked a big bag just after first light, and fought decent. 









My only other catch was this slimeball on skein:









I seen a few kings surface, but couldn't get any to go. Rain would definanetly be good right now, but there are fish to be had.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice Job. Gotta love fishing in peace and quiet


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

i went out to one of my fav lake huron tribs on the weekend but this is on the ontario side. managed to go 3/4 in 1.5 days of fishing...i really had to work a lot of water to get hits since there are so few fish in the system...didnt see a single salmon either....enjoy

stew


----------



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice fish Stew. Good to see a few fish starting to run.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice fish guys!


----------



## tomfish (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report good job on the fish too.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey jon, it's getting g close to that time when we meet up get the drift boat out and pound some fall runs, maybe even a lrb! I'm in Canada for 2. Weeks going to fish the bow for a couple days after I'm done waterfowl hunting, but we need to meet up for sure, maybe even chris's old lady might even let him come out for the float!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bout time to go get the reel respooled with 50 lb test! oh how I'll miss it this year


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

stew105 said:


> i went out to one of my fav lake huron tribs on the weekend but this is on the ontario side. managed to go 3/4 in 1.5 days of fishing...i really had to work a lot of water to get hits since there are so few fish in the system...didnt see a single salmon either....enjoy


Can you talk more about the two-hander that you've got there?

I want one, but I have to say that I am a little too ignorant of their purpose in my targeted areas. What weight, casting methods, line configuration, rod length, river size, etc?

I just don't want to be walking around with 14 feet of cumbersome when 9 feet will do just fine. But my curiosity does have me.


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

to be honest it looks like he knows what he's doing because he using a Centerpin reel which will out fish any spin fisherman, and the two handle is probably for personal preference, i have a split grip on my Lamiglass it also helps with leverage.


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice fish by the way, i thought the Huron was dead ever since they quit stocking it.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> to be honest it looks like he knows what he's doing because he using a Centerpin reel


:lol:, so all I gotta do is get a goofy pin rig, and I'll be a rockstar like everybody else right?!



> Nice fish by the way, i thought the Huron was dead ever since they quit stocking it.


They never quit stocking it.....


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

I know the area

Nice fish


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

spincaster22 said:


> to be honest it looks like he knows what he's doing because he using a Centerpin reel


Doh - my bad (for those who didn't pick up, I thought that he was using a spey rod).


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Nice fish Stew. That's a good lookin pin you've got there too!


----------

